
Tesla now worth more than GM, making it the most valuable U.S. automaker - tzury
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/04/tesla-now-worth-more-than-gm-making-it-the-most-valuable-u-s-automaker/
======
chmaynard
Tesla CEO Elon Musk is clearly the greatest salesman in tech right now, and
eager investors are rushing to purchase TSLA stock in anticipation of greater
riches to come. The money pouring into their corporate coffers will be
extremely useful as they ramp up for Model 3 production. I'll probably jump
back in after they start paying a dividend, but I'm not holding my breath.

